# Too much??



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is he? Sophy, my tiny Papillon, is just getting nicely warmed up after a five mile walk - a healthy, fit adult mini should manage six miles walking with no problems at all. I would allow time for him to pause and sniff along the way, though, and not make a forced march of it!


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

fjm said:


> How old is he? Sophy, my tiny Papillon, is just getting nicely warmed up after a five mile walk - a healthy, fit adult mini should manage six miles walking with no problems at all. I would allow time for him to pause and sniff along the way, though, and not make a forced march of it!


She is just turned 2 years. We did it this morning and was a very pleasent stroll. Stopping to smell lots of new things and pee at every possible thing. :relaxed: just need to walk home now later


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds perfect! I aim for three miles a day - Sophy would be in heaven with six!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Just check the road surfaces with your hand to make sure they are not too hot for Poodle paws. Whoops, I see you're in England so that isn't the worry it is in our Texas heat. Great exercise for both of you! Cheers!


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Just check the road surfaces with your hand to make sure they are not too hot for Poodle paws. Whoops, I see you're in England so that isn't the worry it is in our Texas heat. Great exercise for both of you! Cheers!


Ha ha ha Yup do not think I need to worry about the road temp. It was 71 degrees here today. Although it did get up to 92 last week that was a one off and declared a heat wave. Nothing like Texas thou I lived there for a year and phew it was hot hot hot for an English girl lol :blush:


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I wish I could get 6 miles a day in for my standard!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Six miles is nothing. My toys would enjoy that. Three miles at a time is just perfect. Another three later in the day, just fine. So a big mini...no question, as long as there's no medical reason why not.


----------

